# Antler Drop?



## 2boysnbusy (Dec 7, 2010)

Filled my last tag on Sunday. There were several "yearlings" and bigger bodied deer as well, so I picked the biggest bodied deer from a pack of 8. Was surprised to see it was a buck that had already dropped his antlers?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Not to surprising considering it was Jan 2nd.

Thats the problem with late late late season.


----------



## 2boysnbusy (Dec 7, 2010)

Not really a problem....He'll eat just fine. He wasn't a big bruiser, and that just means there may be one more doe carrying a pair of fawns and seed for tomorrow!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

LOTS of bucks have dropped already


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

I have seen a couple that have, but today when I pulled in I had two nice bucks just below the yard that still had their antlers.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Lots dropped around here but still had 5 racked bucks in one bunch come by yesterday.The late rifle seasons take too many prime bucks by mistake IMO.On the other hand,as a management tool it gets rid of deer if thats the goal.I guess its necessary in places but certainly not everywhere its applied IMO.In addition,its almost 100% against another GFPs/DNR goal of promoting ethical hunting-at least in my area-cause many are shot off roads,off of or driven by snowmobiles,or worse.Disgusting.


----------

